# Bill Starr 5x5 intermediate program?



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone got a good link to the Bill Starr 5x5 intermediate program ?

CHEERS


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Aron said:


> Has anyone got a good link to the Bill Starr 5x5 intermediate program ?
> 
> CHEERS


http://jcdfitness.com/2010/02/bill-starr-madcow-5x5-intermediate-training/


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Madcow's a belter.


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Got form said:


> http://jcdfitness.com/2010/02/bill-starr-madcow-5x5-intermediate-training/


Cheers mate your a starr lol :thumbup1:

REPS


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Im starting madcows next week :thumb: squating 3 times a week should be awsum.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Aron said:


> Cheers mate your a starr lol :thumbup1:
> 
> REPS


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Im starting madcows next week :thumb: squating 3 times a week should be awsum.


Which level? and what site did you get your program off?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Im starting madcows next week :thumb: squating 3 times a week should be awsum.


Its a killer, I tend to go alot lighter on a Wednesday.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Aron said:


> Which level? and what site did you get your program off?


Iv had the program for a while just never had a go yet. It's exact same as the one on that link. Just intermediate mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Sound mate, theres a useful word excel thing on that link that works out the weights you should lift, if you havent already got it pal:thumbup1:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Aron said:


> Sound mate, theres a useful word excel thing on that link that works out the weights you should lift, if you havent already got it pal:thumbup1:


Just downloaded it there mate :beer: looks sweet.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Im starting madcows next week :thumb: squating 3 times a week should be awsum.


It is


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

this is the original -

http://www.wackyhq.com/madcow5x5/geocities/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

contains all the info you need to know, and some great links


----------

